# ALSA broken in multiple kernels[SOLVED]

## kyx

Hellow guys i hope you can help, ive searched all the forums and etc to find a solution for this I even recompiled into a new kernel still nothing worked.

so little brieffing. I did emerge --newuse --update world on my old kernel linux-2.6.12.-r9 (baselayout messed alot of things up but i fixed it)

and after that i restarted after restart ALSA was gone here is the error msg.

```
 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...

FATAL: Module snd_*** not found.                                                                                                                                             [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_midi_event (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)      [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)          [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_pcm_oss (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)          [ !! ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq ...

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_seq (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/acore/seq/snd-seq.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)                  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...                                                                                                                                                [ ok
```

dmesg was to long so I putted on pastebin heres the link http://pastebin.com/484625

so i tried to load em manually

```
zerocool NEW NEW NEW # modprobe snd-emu10k1

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r6/alsa-driver/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

```
zerocool / # alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
```

```
zerocool / # lspci | grep audio

01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)

01:09.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! MIDI/Game Port (rev 07)
```

I had this problem on linux-2.6.12-r9 as I sayed couldnt find a way to fix it, I recompiles the modules install/uninstall ALSA stuff still didnt help. So i decided to recomile the kernel and i recompiled into  *Quote:*   

> zerocool / # uname -a
> 
> Linux zerocool.mine.nu 2.6.14-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Dec 30 05:42:25 Local time zone must be set-- i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

  a fresh install! So i know i have to reemerge my modules stuff like nvidia alsa and etc... so I did everything else works good no problem except alsa.

And if you are going to ask me if I made alsa as a module I did, I used my old .config from 2.6.12-r9 which i had sound before the  *Quote:*   

> emerge --newuse --update world

 Last edited by kyx on Sat Dec 31, 2005 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## no-use

When you changed from a 2.6.12 to a 2.6.14 kernel you probably had to start using udev. Did you check the gentoo udev guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/udev-guide.xml ?

----------

## dwblas

I been using udev for at least 6 months and have a similiar problem.

----------

## kyx

yeah i've been useing udev as I said, i used to have ALSA working perfectly.. but I dont know what happend...until emerge world stuff

----------

## jeroenr

I have this same problem on my box. Yesterday everything worked fine. 

I remerged the alsa-driver package, at no avail.

I checked which packages were updated yesterday, and thought module_init_tools was the most likely cause of the problems, so I have rolled it back to sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.0-r2, after that I can start alsa, and everything seems to work fine.

----------

## El Tazar

I have a similar problem with Alsa, only just a bit worse. The modprobing dies with a stacktrace during bootup.

The only relevant thing I emerged before this occured was a new version of "module-init-tools" - I'm searching for an answer as we speak, most likely the easy solution for now is to either disable Alsa or emerge an older version of module-init-tools

----------

## dbasetrinity

did you re emerge alsa-utils and run alsaconf after switching the kernel ?

----------

## jeroenr

Bug created: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=117257

----------

## kyx

 *dbasetrinity wrote:*   

> did you re emerge alsa-utils and run alsaconf after switching the kernel ?

 

Thats not a problem... ok so i checked the bug. and rolled back to module-init-tools-3.0-r2 and worked fine did alsaconf and that was all :X

 if you dont know how to rollback to that version check this -> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

or i prefer the safe way...

```
# cd /usr/portage/sys-apps/module-init-tools/

# ebuild module-init-tools-3.0-r2.ebuild digest

# ebuild module-init-tools-3.0-r2.ebuild unpack

# ebuild module-init-tools-3.0-r2.ebuild compile

# ebuild module-init-tools-3.0-r2.ebuild install

# ebuild module-init-tools-3.0-r2.ebuild qmerge

# ebuild module-init-tools-3.0-r2.ebuild clean
```

----------

## jeroenr

 *kyx wrote:*   

>  *dbasetrinity wrote:*   did you re emerge alsa-utils and run alsaconf after switching the kernel ? 
> 
> Thats not a problem... ok so i checked the bug. and rolled back to module-init-tools-3.0-r2 and worked fine did alsaconf and that was all :X
> 
>  if you dont know how to rollback to that version check this -> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds
> ...

 

Why not just do this?

# emerge -a =sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.0-r2

----------

## morbus

I had the same problem, but recompiling several alsa-related packages and deleting /lib/modules/your-kernel/misc solved the problem for me (after upgrading to alsa-driver-1.10 they changed apparently the directory for the alsa modules to /lib/modules/your-kernel/alsa-driver/)

----------

## ummon

Thanks! That was the solution for me too.

I had two pairs of alsa modules for my 2.6.14.2 kernel. One in /lib/modules/2.6.14.2/misc/ and one in /lib/modules/2.6.14.2/alsa-driver/ the modules in misc were older and still compiled with gcc 3.3. Deleting the modules in misc solved the problem for me.

For some reason the module-init-tools-3.0-r2 loaded the new modules and the module-init-tools-3.2.1 tried to load the old modules and failed of course.

----------

## fridrik

i confirm that removing the old doubled modules from

```
/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/*
```

and leaving the new ones in

```
/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r4/alsa-driver/*
```

solved the problem partially as long as modules like

```
snd-pcm-oss

snd-mixer-oss
```

aren't installed by new alsa-driver-1.0.10 while there were installed by alsa-driver-1.0.6a, according to 

```
equery f alsa-driver
```

fyi: i got kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r4, alsa-driver (and bros) 1.0.10 and module-init-tools 3.2.1

----------

